# Restaurants Can Now Serve Alcohol Sunday Mornings



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

For those who are woozy after Saturday night.









(file image)
Paul Hawthorne/Getty Images

Early risers on Sundays will now have the chance to purchase Bloody Marys and Irish Coffees with their pancakes in Massachusetts.

The new law, which was part of the $27.6 billion budget Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick signed Wednesday, allows restaurants to start serving alcohol at 10 a.m. on Sundays.

The previous law did not allow alcohol to be served until noon.

The law was originally proposed by Dave Andelman, the creator of TV38's "Phantom Gourmet," a popular radio and television show that critiques local restaurants.

Restaurants say the law will help them do better business on Sunday mornings.

The law takes effect immediately.

Boston Weather, Breaking News and Sports from WBZ-TV - wbztv.com


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Great, now booze bags can get a 2 hour head start. Really, 2 hours, who cares other than mostly hard core alc's.
And Andelman is an obnoxious ass, when he's not sucking on his Fathers tit, he can't keep his fat mouth shut. Just wait, he will try and run for office soon. One guy who has lived off Daddy's coat tails much too long.


----------

